# Best Bareboat Power Chater Companies BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm looking to charter a boat in the BVI's in July for 10 days. Most of the charter companies appear to target sailboats. I'm looking at various companies that offer power cats or mono-hull boats. The only two that I've found include Moorings Power and Bareboats BVI. Does anyone have any comments about these two companies? Can you recommend any other companies?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

VOYAGE charters - BVI yachts luxury Crewed charters, BareBoat charters, Day charters, Power yacht charters.

They have a power version of their 50 footer I think.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

'Trawlers in Paradise'


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet Yellowcat. Your first post is sort of odd considering the name of this website. I suggest you try visiting Traveltalkonline dot com to find information regarding power charters in the BVI.

I believe the Trawlers in Paradise went out of business about 6 months ago on St Thomas. Is there one in the BVI as well? Not in the BVI but another option might be VIP Yacht Charter on St Thomas.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Tortola Marine Management (Yacht Charter at it's Best: British Virgin Islands, Tortola Marine Management, Yacht Charter) has several power boats for charter out of Tortola.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We charter with CYOA out of St. Thomas, (where we'll be in a couple of weeks). They are top notch and I highly recommend them. They have 4 cabin cruiser/trawlers and I think 10 or so cats.


----------

